# Info on Paphos areas



## Greg&Kathy (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for the best areas to settle in, around the Paphos district.

My folks want to be in the Peyia area - we'd like to be close to them, but I know that you need a car to get to the beaches.

I'd like to be within walking distance to shops (mainly grocery stores) and a short walk to the beach.

Does anyone have any recommendations on which areas I should start looking towards?

Thanks in advance! 

~Kathy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The closer you are to the beaches the more expensive prices are whether you are renting or buying.
Also the sea front areas tend to be mainly tourist and not ideal for full time living.
The lower part of Chlorakas is fairly close to the sea but I don't know how good the beaches are there.
There are some areas off Tombs of the kings which might be suitable.
It isn't easy if you don't want to have a car as your options are limited.


----------



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

We live just outside the Old Town, Exo Vrisis area, although we do have a car, we can and do walk into the old town and harbour (tourist) areas quite easily, although this canbe a bit much during July/August when temps get a bit high. Also there is an excellent bus service available at only 1.50e per journey. Peyia is a lovely village with many UK expats but we find it just a wee bit to far out, also VERY steep streets so best be fit!


----------

